# So how successful was FAFI compared to Barbie Loves MAC???



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey everyone!!! First off, i'm dying to get to my MAC counter to check out Fafi but i haven't had a chance!!! LOL i keep checking out the swatches! 

Anyways, i've been hearing a lot of people saying if Fafi was going to beat the Barbie Collection from last year and i think......not even close!!! I love that its a big collection with lots of different products and not just make-up but Barbie last year was HUGE!!! I remember a MA telling me that they only had 20 Barbies, people lined up hours before they opened, and they sold out of them in less then 20 minutes among all the other products that sold out fast that day!!! It was even on the news here in Toronto!!! So how successful do you think this Fafi Collection will be? What are the biggest sellers? Only 2 beauty powders, the nailpolishes, 1 lipstick, & 1 brush are sold out on the Canada site! But i still think MAC has managed to create a frenzy as usual!!!!


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow... I checked earlier and the only things sold out on the US site are the scarf and Nice Vice p/p. 
When I went to my freestanding, the only thing they were out of was Fun 'N' Sexy l/s, and I bought the last two scarves.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 16, 2008)

Barbie was a much better collection than Fafi. The packaging was better. The product finishes were better. The color range was better. Fafi just wasn't as well thought out. And stickers instead of imprinted packaging, what was MAC thinking? 

I'm actually looking forward to Heatherette and Dress Camp more.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 16, 2008)

I purchased a lot more in the Barbie edition than the Fafi.  The lipstick that I purchased in the Fafi is a Glaze.  I wasn't wild about a Glaze lipstick. The Fafi e/s are pretty and so are the lip glosses.  I just don't need those colors right now.  I thought the nail polish colors were pretty, but they didn't look good on me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The blush is very pretty.  There are some really pretty shimmery powers.  

They are very different editions.  I like both of them, but I just found that I purchased more in the Barbie edition.


----------



## liv (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Barbie was a much better collection than Fafi. The packaging was better. The product finishes were better. The color range was better. Fafi just wasn't as well thought out. And stickers instead of imprinted packaging, what was MAC thinking? 

I'm actually looking forward to Heatherette and Dress Camp more._

 
That really bothered me that they were stickers.  I guess I expected a better presentation from MAC, and the Barbie imprints were so perfect.


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, i agree with most of you. The Barbie collection is much better. I only buy two paint pot colors from Fafi collection and the rest a lil bit boring for me.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 16, 2008)

I think part of the problem with the Barbie vs Fafi argument is that Barbie is an _icon_ and known all around the world. She has been around for so long and millions of little girls would have grown up with her. Fafi is really kind of obscure in comparison. I don't think most people would even know who or what a Fafi was!

With Barbie I think a lot of people probably didn't even care about the colours or product range, they just wanted to own some sweet looking Mac w/Barbie packaging because it was Barbie and pink and cute etc... I see plenty of people selling the Barbie products and dolls on different makeup sites and ebay. I suspect that this might be because they fell into the hype, bought a bunch of stuff and after a year have realized that they probably didn't need to buy as much as they did. Hype and marketing are very powerful tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally I like the Fafi collection better than Barbie. I love the artwork and the colours are really fun and it's just more my style.


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 16, 2008)

i liked fafi better, but i liked the barbie packaging SO much better. and i'm glad that they used stickers because i took them all off. they look much cuter without them.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I think part of the problem with the Barbie vs Fafi argument is that Barbie is an icon and known all around the world. She has been around for so long and millions of little girls would have grown up with her. Fafi is really kind of obscure in comparison. I don't think most people would even know who or what a Fafi was!

With Barbie I think a lot of people probably didn't even care about the colours or product range, they just wanted to own some sweet looking Mac w/Barbie packaging because it was Barbie and pink and cute etc... I see plenty of people selling the Barbie products and dolls on different makeup sites and ebay. I suspect that this might be because they fell into the hype, bought a bunch of stuff and after a year have realized that they probably didn't need to buy as much as they did. Hype and marketing are very powerful tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally I like the Fafi collection better than Barbie. I love the artwork and the colours are really fun and it's just more my style._

 
I politely disagree. I was not hot on the Barbie collection when they announced it. Never a big Barbie fan and kind of rolled my eyes at the concept. Then I saw the collection and it was pretty breath taking. Superb beauty powders, blushes, eye shadows, lipsticks, lipglosses and even the nail polishes. Even if you removed the concept and packaging, this was one of those times that MAC hit it out of the makeup world ballpark. Probably one of the top collections that I've seen released by MAC in terms of cohesiveness and broad appeal to it's customer base.

ETA: and you are right that some of the Barbie items are showing up on eBay, but at the prices they're asking for these items, I would suggest that it backs up the idea that these are indeed collector's items still. Just check the price on Real Doll or Rocking Chick lipsticks if you want to verify how incredibly popular this collection was and still continues to be.


----------



## Randy Rose (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't think Fafi even compares to Barbie . . . although I can see Heatherette having the same impact, at least in certain markets. I think especially in New York, the collection will disappear instantly!


----------



## nai (Feb 16, 2008)

barbie was def better but i still overspent on fafi b/c i'm an addict.  I didn't like how it was packaged with stickers.  big dissapointment.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_
They are very different editions.  I like both of them._

 

This is my opinion, too! You cannot really compare them. 
Barbie is one of my favourite collections ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I also love Fafi.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 16, 2008)

Barbie blew Fafi out of the water! I got NOTHING from the Fafi collection. I'm only interested in one of the dolls but I still don't know if I'll get it. The stickers WTF?????? I'm guessing it had more to do with $$$$$ than anything else.


----------



## geeko (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the blushers from fafi better than the blushers in barbie


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought the same amount from each collection and like them both equally but for different reasons.

I think people are making a huge issue out of the stickers on the packaging. It's not like MAC is charging us more for the product. The price is still the same.

Someone on MUA pointed out that the packaging could have to do with MAC's licensing agreement with Fafi to use her name and image(s). As we saw with Barbie once the agreement ended all product had to be returned and (presumably) destroyed. I guess with the stickers they can just remove them and continue selling them.

I don't really have any attachment to plastic casings or anything...once I am done the product from Barbie, Fafi, or any other special packaging collection I will be B2M'ing it!

Just something to think about!


----------



## d n d (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree with the above posters.  Everyone has to agree that every collection that MAC releases is going to have the highlights and the let-downs.  I too let all the hype over the Fafi collection get to me as I went to the counter only to realize I really didn't want to buy all the things I thought I would. After talking some sense into myself, I only got two paint pots and two lipglasses.


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, I agree on the packaging.  Recieved my Fafi yesterday and was very surprised to see the plastic wrap on the lippie


----------



## girlzippy (Feb 16, 2008)

I actually bought the same amount from both collections. I have 3 barbie items that are really great, but a lot of it was too dark for me or too light, or just not my color. Fafi I thought I actually wouldn't really get that much, but those l/s were amazing(I'm a sucker for anything that changes color). Whats funny is the one l/s I thought I wouldn't even look at (High Top) is actually my fav, its an amazing color. The l/s are better than the l/g in fafi which is not what I thought from swatches. 

I dont know, I have items form both that I really like, but they were about the same IMO as far as how much I got, and how much I liked it.

Oh and I could care less about the packaging on either, I just want a new color thats different, its he color that I'm looking for. Tho the stickers are odd and I'll prob peel them off, and I would have preferred printing vs stickers, but either way, the color is the main part.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't really like how there were e/s quads instead of single e/s like the Barbie collection. I liked Barbie more and I got to get my hands on a few eyeshadows before it was all sold out. I also really liked the packaging for it since they weren't stickers. All I got from fafi was a beauty powder, lipstick, lipgloss, and one of the dolls. Fafi is cute but I'm looking forward to Heatherette and Dress Camp.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't really like either collection. Although I'm sad I didn't pick up a few things from Barbie now. The only thing I'm debating on now with Fafi is Hipness. So I'll have to decide soon. But neither really lived up to the hype for me.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_
I think people are making a huge issue out of the stickers on the packaging. It's not like MAC is charging us more for the product. The price is still the same.
_

 
I agree. I haven't seen the Fafi products yet, but it doesn't really matter to me if there are stickers on them or not. I like Fafi b/c of the colors and shades, the packaging comes in the second place.
(I don't know why but I didn't like the packaging of the Royal Assets Eyes and Lips last holiday collection and I bought them anyway.)


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 16, 2008)

I've managed to pick up a few Barbie e/s colours but they're Meh. Same with Fafi (I passed on both quads) as Fafi seemed dupeable (or at least as much as I would be satisfied with). But Fafi and the lipsticks I think were HUGE winners!!! This was a collection that if I could've afforded it, I probably would buy all lip stuff. Barbie's didn't seem to appealing to me. *shrug*

Oh and paintpots--if I could, I would buy them all as well!! On the whole, I LOVE Fafi (the lipstick packaging that already came off is not my cup of tea but I do like the dolls!)


----------



## giggles1972 (Feb 16, 2008)

i didnt try barbie, but i just got from MAC and i love the FAFI pallet #2
LOVE,LOVE,LOVE it.

Stacey


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 16, 2008)

So the packaging on Fafi.....is it a sticker on the actual product (like stuck on the side of the tube) or is it a plastic sleeve with a sticker on it?


----------



## melliquor (Feb 16, 2008)

I loved the Barbie collection.  I haven't seen anything as good as Barbie over the last year.  I bought everything and like 6 mothbrown because it is my favourite eyeshadow.  The only thing I missed out on was the actual Barbie and I was so disappointed.  

I haven't gotten my Fafi yet but I still bought the entire collection because I knew I would regret it.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 16, 2008)

what i bought from Barbie Loves MAC collection:

Beautyburst e/s
Magic Dust e/s
Playful e/s
Springtime Skipper e/s
Don't Be Shy blush
Pearl Blossom BP
Pearl Sunshine BP
Style It Up l/s
Sweet & Single l/s

i bought Beautyburst and Playful e/s about 6 months after the release b/c my need for those colors occured only then.

what i bought from Fafi for MAC collection:

Fashion Frenzy blush
Hipness blush
Sassed Up IPP
Verve-acious IPP
Sugar Trance l/g
Strawbaby l/s
Cash Flow p/p
Nice Vice p/p
Perky p/p
Rollickin p/p

so for me both collections are equally successful, then again i always find something to buy from any MAC collection.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2008)

Barbie had a great selection of colors that appealed to anyone! Packaging was lovely and perfect for the grown up barbie lovers! Quality of the packaging of BLM already left FAFI in the dust. Eye colors were all right FaFi eyes 2 worth a buy and lipglasses have very lovely shades! Lippies were nice and I do like the glaze finish! Overall Heatherette seems to be more promising to me. Make sure you pick up cashflow paintpot and the blueish one(can't remember name). BLM still remains an unbeatable collection thus far!


----------



## gatsby (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't like that you had to buy quads for FAFI, I would have preferred single e/s like there were for Barbie. That said, I like the Fafi lippies WAY more than the Barbie lip products -- they seemed a lot more universal to me as well. The Fafi Paint Pots were also awesome, people seem to be overlooking those. I'm a bit bummed about the lower-quality Fafi packaging, but not enough to take it out on the awesome products.

They come out about the same in my book, with Fafi being more wearable for me personally.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2008)

FaFi packaging was to say the least ... Tacky and disappointing! I wish they had taken the time to actually print it on the product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do also wish they were eyeshadow singles!


----------



## baroquely (Feb 16, 2008)

This is the first time in a long time that I've not bought ANYTHING when I went in. I was really underwhelmed and disappointed. I liked a few things, but overall... I felt like what I have in my collection already acts as fair substitutes for the things in Fafi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I probably would have bought a few eyeshadows if there had been singles.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't get all this talk about the packaging....I couldn't care less what the packaging looks like ~ I'm paying for the product. All I could say is if the packaging bothers you that much, don't buy the product.

Overall I feel Barbie was a much more wearable collection. Fafi products, especially the lipsticks, have too much glitter. The eyeshadow textures in quad #2 leave alot to be desired - I'm not a fan of lusters.


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I really thought Barbie Loves MAC was easier to relate to and more people know who Barbie is. It was also much easier to bring home Barbie packaged stuff home to parents than Fafi is (slightly inappropriate). 

Cosmetics wise--Barbie was much nicer. I originally bought $100 worth of stuff, but had to return because my parents flipped.

Fafi did not have a wide range in my opinion (Lustre shadows, glaze lipsticks....bleh). I also think Fafi was TOO hyped up. The website and stuff....I felt overwhelmed on a disappointing collection.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 16, 2008)

I love both. I bought everything from Barbie as well as triples of some of the items because I loved the single eye shadows & lipstick colors. I also like the Fafi because the colors are a little more current & fun. Each collection always offers something that is updated...which is what I love. I do wish MAC would do away with the glitter already!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2008)

Dear God yes, the glitter. It's just not..sophisticated or even really trendy anymore.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 16, 2008)

i missed out on barbie but i checked out fafi on valentine's day and spent waaay too much. i really want to get one of the compacts but talked myself out of it. i just want the cute packaging, not really what's inside...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2008)

Pondering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking at Fafi on it's own, I think it's cute.  Looking at Fafi v. Barbie, I definitely feel like Barbie wins that one. 

Overall Barbie had better colours, formulas and packaging.  There were great, substantial colors esp: Springtime Skipper es, the BPs, Modern Ms. LS, Malibu Barbie LG, Rockin' Chic LS, Honey B and Plum Royal cremestick liners.   It was just better quality (with the exception of that icky, dusty, bland pink Whistle es).

I know Barbie had the initial "wow" factor as it was the first time they did something like that, but that was tempered by the fact that they sold out of everything a nanosecond after it was put up for sale.  Enter the Barbie backlash. 

Fafi is cute.  Don't get me wrong.  I love the designs, the dolls, and a lot of the colours, esp: Fun N' Sexy LS, Totally It LG, a revamped 210 brush, Boom! nail lacquer, Rollickin' and Nice Vice Paint Pots.  What I don't fully care for is the shadows, packaging, shirts, iridescent powders and the bags.  

_Packaging_: I guess I am a little disappointed in the sticker overlays.  For what they are, they did a good job, but they are stickers nonetheless and will wear off/tear as you use the product. 

The quads would have been nice with a mirror inside, but then again they don't normally have mirrors and not many people carry their shadows around with them (when a mirror would come in handy).  I think it would have made them look of a better quality, though.

_Shirts_: They're quirky, but kind of Pippy Longstockings.  Barbie was better, IMO.

_Bags_: The minis look like they came from a toddlers dress up kit.  I don't really think they brought their "A" game on these.  The tote, well I think it looks like something a nana would wear with a transparent raincoat, galoshes and headscarf to the market. 

_Iridescent Powders:_ Who is really dying for more of these?  Let alone three of them.  I think most of us would have been happier with Beauty Powders. 

_Shadows_: With the exception of the one veluxe pearl, the others are listed as lustres, satins and velvets, but they all look/perform so similarly.  They are kind of that dusty, flat formula that MAC seems to continually put out lately.  Frankly, it's a disappointing trend of theirs.  It seems cheaper.  

I love the marketing they do.  I think the parties and promo products are fun, but they incur an expense.  MAC has to make up that money somewhere.  I feel like it is starting to show in their shadows.  I would rather have better shadows and less launch parties.

One good thing with Fafi is that I imagine they aren't facing strict licensing issues like they did with Barbie.  I think ultimately that is why they sold out so fast (with the Barbie collection) and couldn't keep up with the demand.  At least with Fafi, more of us will get a chance to partake in the collection

I did end up spending a lot of money, but to be honest, if the overall quality doesn't pick up in future collections, I am getting over the MAC frenzy.  I see the amount I spend on each collection lessening.

Damn....someone take away my keyboard.  MAC_Whore's feelin' wordy.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 16, 2008)

MAC_Whore...wow, so well put! I agree with all that you said & how you described it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree 100%, MW. 

I saw Fafi in person for the first time Friday, and I was underwhelmed. I realize that we all get hyped for new collections, and that pictures will never do them justice and that what we _want_ isn't what we _get_...but overall, this particular collection is not at all something I want or would have expected. 
I'm not fond of the glitter bombs. The IPPs are not products that attract me or my eye at all, and two of the lipsticks I bought are heavy on the glitter and less on the color. I don't like that. 
None of the totes interest me, simply because I don't like clear plastic anything. It gets gronky and gross and it's not something I want/need.  
I did get two paint pots, Perky and Rollickin'...but if I had gotten the blue McQueen paint pot and Fresco Rose, I wouldn't have gotten those. 

Overall, for me, too much glitter in this collection. It was remarked to me that this collection looked like it was marketed directly for the 12-16 year old crowd, what with all the glitter and sparkles.  I can agree with that. This is 2008, not 2001. I stopped coating myself in glitter at the same time I stopped drinking Purple Hooters and Jello shots while having liquor dumped all over me in clubs. Ugh.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_.......I stopped coating myself in glitter at the same time I stopped drinking Purple Hooters and Jello shots while having liquor dumped all over me in clubs. Ugh._

 
So, that's like last weekend, right?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2008)

Well. Maybe three weekends ago. I have been sick, remember.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Well. Maybe three weekends ago. I have been sick, remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hardcore


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 17, 2008)

I honestly don't think you can compare the two. Like someone said earlier, Barbie is an icon and Fafi. no one has really heard of her and this is like her break to get noticed. Also, its all about personal preference. Not everyone will have the same taste and the same thing can be said with makeup. 

I personally like both for different reasons. I preferred the paint pots, and blushes in Fafi and eye shadows and lipsticks and lipglasses in Barbie. One thing  I will admit though, I don't like how they decided to sticker their characters on these Fafi products. Its pretty cheap. I bought cult face l/g 2 days ago, and you can easily see the bumps because the sticker wasn't put on nicely and its beginning to come off. That is my only complaint with this new collection - bad manufacturing.


----------



## amoona (Feb 17, 2008)

I like Fafi but LOVE Barbie. The one thing that I'm crazy about with Fafi is the paint pots. I was never a paint pot fan until Quite Natural came out with the N collection so I'm loving the new colors.

However at my counter we sold out of most of the collection before it even came out. We presold it and the day it came out we were already sold out of Cult Fave l/g, Fun n Sexy l/s, both pallets, all the iridescent powders, the big make-up bags, both blushes - it was crazy. Our event isn't even until next week and we are not going to have a damn thing by then.


----------



## cherryice (Feb 17, 2008)

I love the Fafi design and prefer it to the Barbie line, but...the packaging on the lipsticks really disappointed me.  My Barbie decals haven't budged, but this Fafi lipstick I bought is one use away from having the sticker torn off.  

Also, the colors are disappointing.  I bought the Sassed Up powder hoping it'd be just as gorgeous as the other beauty powders that have come out, but it reminded me of the Stylistics Sheerspark powders - all glitter and no pigment.

While I'm loving the doll and shirt I bought, the makeup just isn't as thrilling as the products from the Barbie line.


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 17, 2008)

I missed Barbie entirely because I was on a make-up budget that time... But I'm still on a make-up budget now but I still got lots of Fafi... For me, I think Barbie still did better, but the products are entirely different, so there isn't really anything to compare. I think MAC did really well with the marketing for Fafi though. It's gone from obscure artsy reference to a real phenomenon here in Singapore. People who weren't even into make-up were snapping up the Hipness blush and various lipglasses!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dear God yes, the glitter. It's just not..sophisticated or even really trendy anymore._

 
I can't help myself, I am still a fan of glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I have always been. But it is true that I like MSF and Beauty Powders more than IPP.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I honestly don't think you can compare the two. Like someone said earlier, Barbie is an icon and Fafi. no one has really heard of her and this is like her break to get noticed. Also, its all about personal preference. Not everyone will have the same taste and the same thing can be said with makeup. ....._

 
I appreciate what your saying, but it really shouldn't matter that everyone knows Barbie and not too many knew Fafi.  The Fafi theme and elements had potential to _really _score, but they missed the mark.  It's a cute collection, but it had potential to be great.

I realize everyone has different tastes, but I think the majority of issues a lot of folks have, myself included, is the quality (packaging, formula, etc.) and not the colours.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_...However at my counter we sold out of most of the collection before it even came out. We presold it and the day it came out we were already sold out of Cult Fave l/g, Fun n Sexy l/s, both pallets, all the iridescent powders, the big make-up bags, both blushes - it was crazy. Our event isn't even until next week and we are not going to have a damn thing by then._

 
I really used to hate that at my counter.  So frustrating. I feel your pain.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't agree that this collection will be Fafi big break, she is pretty well known artist in some circles. 

Here is how i see these 2 collections: 

Do i like Barbie? Hell yes! I have over 60 barbie dolls + a few Ken dolls + cars + house + various house furniture sets including architecture drawig tables etc. 

Do i want to have makeup w/ Barbie head print? No. I'm not 10 anymore and my Barbie dolls and stuff are packed away until i have daughter that can play with them. 

Why did i buy BLM collection? Simply b/c i love the makeup. I love bright pinks, anything green, shimmer and especially any kind of blush/highlighter.

Do i like Fafi? I'm indifferent. I knew about her and her art before this collection but i'm not big on grafitti and to be honest i find her a little too "scene".

Do i want to have makeup w/ Fafinettes on the package? Not really. I like my packing sleek and simple, then again it is fun to have some collectors stuff, like tiger print Raquel Welch BP compacts, pink metalic Diana Ross compacts etc.

Why did i buy Fafi for MAC collection? Simply b/c i love the makeup. I love bright pinks, shimmer and especially any kind of blush/highlighter. 

BLM vs. FfM: There have been much better MAC collections than either of these. I didn't see anything to buy back ups for in either of these collection and i never understand why people went crazy of BLM stuff or are selling their Real Dolls for $40. Nothing terribly unique in either collection, bright pinks, light pinks, shimmers and glitters = typical MAC stuff.

This is just makeup no need to take this seriously. All this talk about tacky packaging and images being stickers: it is just a $14 l/s, it is not like you bought a $4000 Marc Jacobs bag and it is tacky or a $250 D&G t-shirt and the print on the front is a sticker.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_Why did i buy Fafi for MAC collection? Simply b/c i love the makeup. I love bright pinks, shimmer and especially any kind of blush/highlighter. 

This is just makeup no need to take this seriously. All this talk about tacky packaging and images being stickers: it is just a $14 l/s, it is not like you bought a $4000 Marc Jacobs bag and it is tacky or a $250 D&G t-shirt and the print on the front is a sticker._

 

Well, here I will second your opinion!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_..This is just makeup no need to take this seriously. All this talk about tacky packaging and images being stickers: it is just a $14 l/s, it is not like you bought a $4000 Marc Jacobs bag and it is tacky or a $250 D&G t-shirt and the print on the front is a sticker._

 
This is a first and foremost a makeup board, specifically MAC Chat.  I can't think of a better place to talk about it.  

It may be "just makeup", but it can still be done wrong or done right.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This is a first and foremost a makeup board, specifically MAC Chat. I can't think of a better place to talk about it. 

It may be "just makeup", but it can still be done wrong or done right._

 
Obviously this is a makeup site and i'm a part of it b/c i enjoy buying and using makeup as well as talking about it. I'm just saying now that it is discussed over and over how sucky that the prints on the products are not really prints but are stickers, let's move on. It is not something to think about too much. And if one for some reason doesn't like a collection or a product, then by all means s/he should save the money and spend it on something that s/he would enjoy more. There are makeup brands w/ more quality than MAC, like Chanel or GA, which i don't enjoy or love as much as i enjoy and love MAC b/c MAC is fun. Why don't we keep it that way instead of giving each other attitude for expressing their opinion.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_Obviously this is a makeup site and i'm a part of it b/c i enjoy buying and using makeup as well as talking about it. I'm just saying now that it is discussed over and over how sucky that the prints on the products are not really prints but are stickers, let's move on. It is not something to think about too much. And if one for some reason doesn't like a collection or a product, then by all means s/he should save the money and spend it on something that s/he would enjoy more. There are makeup brands w/ more quality than MAC, like Chanel or GA, which i don't enjoy or love as much as i enjoy and love MAC b/c MAC is fun. Why don't we keep it that way instead of giving each other attitude for expressing their opinion._

 
I don't think anyone is giving attitude over people expressing their opinion.  This thread is quite civil.  

If people want to keep talking about the stickers on the products, more power to them.  That is the point of a discussion board. You may be done thinking about it, but others may not.  Each person gets a chance to talk about what they want to.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I don't think anyone is giving attitude over people expressing their opinion. This thread is quite civil. 

If people want to keep talking about the stickers on the products, more power to them. That is the point of a discussion board. You may be done thinking about it, but others may not. Each person gets a chance to talk about what they want to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe it is me but when you say "this is a makeup board we talk about makeup here" to me when i'm talking about makeup just not agreeing with the majority, it seems like attitude. 

But whatever, as i said, no need to take anything about makeup seriously.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the underlying complaint behind the stickers on the packaging is the fact that (and I say fact, not perception) the quality of product in the collections has seriously diminished in the past year.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually, since we are consumers, it is a valid discussion. I think everyone here has been civil and no one has their proverbial knickers in a knot over whether or not the Fafi collection is better or worse than the BLM collection. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and the right to express it here as long as it is not rude or flaming another individual. If someone doesn't like the collection, they should be free to discuss it here. If someone loves the collection, they should also be entitled to say why. I think some very interesting points have come up in discussion, such at the use of stickers, so that MAC can still sell the items after the licensing period has ended. I hadn't realized that was a possible reason for the semi-removable package decoration.

 I've been through several years of MAC collections now and know that my opinion is just that, an opinion. The only actual marker of how successful either collection is will be in sales of said collections. 
I was at my counter late Saturday and they still had quite a bit of Fafi inventory, with the exception of Hipness blush. Does that make the collection a failure? Of course not, it just isn't as popular at my counter. I'm also sure that some counters have sold out of a lot of Fafi items too. I do think when the dust settles that Barbie will have sold more, but for a lot of reasons that have nothing to do with my personal preference for that collection.

Probably the thing that appeals to me most about MAC, is that often when I think they have become predictable and released every known color and finish variant known to man, they surprise me. Barbie and Antiquitease were those types of collections for me. Fafi and Heatherettee will be those collections for someone else. MAC's strength lies in it's huge range of colors and products that keeps bringing some of us back to the Church of MAC, even when we have lost the faith and strayed to NARS, Chanel and other brands.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 17, 2008)

I have had a couple of customers ooh and aah over the colors on the palettes, and then frown when they saw the lid.  They said that they would feel silly having something that to them looks very young.  They were pleased to know that the stickers were there, so they could have the colors they liked without feeling like they just bought something at Claire's. (their words) Just another point of view.  I guess the stickers will be a positive thing for some.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Feb 17, 2008)

I completely agree with MW and Shimmer's take on the collection.  I was also underwhelmed by the fafi collection. After having a long browse I ended up walking away with 2 paint pots and that was all.  Lipsticks, glosses, powders; all way too glittery for my tastes... bleh! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Shadows: With the exception of the one veluxe pearl, the others are listed as lustres, satins and velvets, but they all look/perform so similarly.  They are kind of that dusty, flat formula that MAC seems to continually put out lately.  Frankly, it's a disappointing trend of theirs.  It seems cheaper.  I love the marketing they do.  I think the parties and promo products are fun, but they incur an expense.  MAC has to make up that money somewhere.  I feel like it is starting to show in their shadows._

 
Werd! Don't even get me started on the e/s! The quality of the e/s is declining unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have way less pigment and I agree are kinda dusty. 

After I purchased my pp's I went over to sephora and played around with some MUFE e/s and omg the quality is waaaaaaaaaaaay better! 

I too am getting over the MAC frenzy


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I appreciate what your saying, but it really shouldn't matter that everyone knows Barbie and not too many knew Fafi.  The Fafi theme and elements had potential to really score, but they missed the mark.  It's a cute collection, but it had potential to be great.

I realize everyone has different tastes, but I think the majority of issues a lot of folks have, myself included, is the quality (packaging, formula, etc.) and not the colours._

 
Thanks. But a lot of people like to follow trends of celebs, icons and so forth. So they would like to buy things they like or would try to look like them buy purchasing products they buy. 

The barbie collection was a hit because it was BARBIE. Most girls have grown up with Barbie. When you think of Barbie, what do you think of? The color pink, glitter, shimmer, etc, right?

When you think of Fafi, what do you think of? Its hard to conjure up an image because truthfully not a lot of people knew about Fafi before this launch. I personally, think Fafi has potential, I mean it was just a few days ago that it has been launched so there is a lot of time for it to hit every mac counter and store and gain its popularity. 

And every collection will have its hits and misses. But I agree, the quality in a collection can either make it or break it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 17, 2008)

I liked Barbie better.  Much more my kind of colors, but that's just me.


----------



## cherryice (Feb 17, 2008)

Regarding the quality of eyeshadows, I wish MAC would do something like Urban Decay did and release a deluxe version of certain colors.  Sure, you pay a little more, but the softness and pigment of the shades is leaps and bounds ahead of the regular shadows.  I usually don't bother with the regular UD shades since a lot of them contain those island-sized chunks of glitter, but I'm in love with my UD Deluxe palette.  The colors and texture are out of this world.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_Regarding the quality of eyeshadows, I wish MAC would do something like Urban Decay did and release a deluxe version of certain colors.  Sure, you pay a little more, but the softness and pigment of the shades is leaps and bounds ahead of the regular shadows.  I usually don't bother with the regular UD shades since a lot of them contain those island-sized chunks of glitter, but I'm in love with my UD Deluxe palette.  The colors and texture are out of this world._

 
This is actually a great idea. Even MACs singles are hit and miss now. I used to order online a lot when new collections came out. But the last couple of years, I have to go in person to assess what's good and what just isn't up to snuff. I'm not talking about color, I'm talking about finish and pigment. It's gotten to the point where even if it's a veluxe pearl, you can't take for granted that the quality and pigmentation will be there. I know when I order UDs deluxe shadows that the quality will be consistent. I would certainly be willing to pay a bit more for the assurance that the quality of the shadow I'm ordering from MAC isn't a crapshoot.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the UD Deluxe  shadows. I think their pigmentation and texture is some of the best I've ever used.


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_So the packaging on Fafi.....is it a sticker on the actual product (like stuck on the side of the tube) or is it a plastic sleeve with a sticker on it?_

 
it was a sleeve, but the sleeve itself was a sticker. i tried to see if i could peel the edges a bit, but that baby was stuck on! at least i won't have to worry about it peeling off.


----------



## liv (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_Regarding the quality of eyeshadows, I wish MAC would do something like Urban Decay did and release a deluxe version of certain colors.  Sure, you pay a little more, but the softness and pigment of the shades is leaps and bounds ahead of the regular shadows.  I usually don't bother with the regular UD shades since a lot of them contain those island-sized chunks of glitter, but I'm in love with my UD Deluxe palette.  The colors and texture are out of this world._

 
A bit OT, but I can't wait until my UD Scratch comes in the mail!  I've heard the best things about these.  Although, I don't think MAC should release a 'special' line of better formulations, they should just improve all the existing colors that are crappy textures (like the Lustres, some Velvets, etc).  IDK if doing a line overhaul like that is even feasible, but it would be pretty cool if you ask me.

And about the packaging, again, I think part of MAC's scheme in releasing all these collections is grabbing the largest demographics as possible, both with packaging and color/formula choices.  Don't like the loud packaging or bright colors?  Next month there is a new collection that is like N Collection.  I just feel that the execution failed because as much as I pay for the quality, I do appreciate thoughtful, creative, and beautiful packaging.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Feb 18, 2008)

I think Barbie was a bigger hit for three reasons. Serious Barbie collectors are going to buy anything Barbie, MAC collectors are going to buy LE items no matter what, and then there is the "general public" who will buy items because they like the product. You put those things together and there is going to be a mass buying frenzy, especially since Barbie in known wordwide and probably will be very valuable in the Barbie Collector community. 

If Fafi was more widely known I am sure it would do as well as Barbie in all markets instead of places where she is common knowledge. I never heard of her until this collection came out.

I probably am not going to get anything from this collection just because nothing appeals to me. I did have my eyes on the e/s quads but I agree with .VivaDiva. and SMMY, the quality of MAC's shadows lately have been poor.

Like ms.marymac said, it probably is a good thing about using stickers for the packaging. Even if I did buy something I would feel very silly taking it out of my purse with this design. I am way past the teenybopper stage.


----------



## MACosine (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_So the packaging on Fafi.....is it a sticker on the actual product (like stuck on the side of the tube) or is it a plastic sleeve with a sticker on it?_

 
Its a plastic sheath that is stuck to the lipsglass cover with glue, such tat u can see blotches of the glue patches through it... super duper ugly. It looks as though u actually got bored of the regular Mac lipglass packaging and decided to do some hands-on so you got some stickers and stuck it onto the tube yourself in an almost amatuer/clumsy/absolutely brainless manner. Sorry but that's what I felt. The sheath was already peeling when I opened my box! I'm returning them for palette 2, rollickin, a doll, pressed powder and maybe another paintpot and this will add on to the 200bucks that I already blew on the collection because i got nearly every single paintpot and a lot of the other suff...


----------



## SMMY (Feb 18, 2008)

I am really hoping that the Heatherette packaging is manufactured better, as in imprinted on or at least more securely affixed to the makeup container.


----------



## priss (Feb 18, 2008)

i think another thing to consider with the decision to use stickers is product packaging costs.

if mac went for an upgrade on packaging for all the screening and other processes used, we may have seen an increase in product costs.  and, typically the higher end collection only comes at holiday, i.e. mac couture collection.

those are great to look at but i cant say they are super great sellers.  07 couture hung around on the site forever and there are tons or 06 items at my local cco store.

 barbie and fafi provided a different look to the traditional packaging but kept us in the same price point-- and profit is ultimately what mac/ estee lauder is all about.


----------



## landonsmother (Feb 18, 2008)

I honestly thought that Fafi was gonna blow Barbie out of the water but I was so wrong.  I waited patiently for the release of this Fafi collection, only to be disappointed!  The swatches on Specktra were promising & got me even more excited for the collection, but when I purchased my stuff, the color payoff for the quads weren't as great as I thought they would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I got Fafi Eyes #2 because Fafi Eyes #1 isn't worth $36 for 2 new colors that can easily be duped & 2 colors that are a part of the perm line.

The highlight of this Fafi collection were the paint pots, IMO.  Everyone is just crazy about them more than the collection itself.

Boo for Fafi, that's all I can say.  I did spend a good $300 on Fafi, but I definitely spent more on Barbie.  & I think the only reason that I spent that much on Fafi was because of the paint pots.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_i think another thing to consider with the decision to use stickers is product packaging costs.

if mac went for an upgrade on packaging for all the screening and other processes used, we may have seen an increase in product costs. and, typically the higher end collection only comes at holiday, i.e. mac couture collection.

those are great to look at but i cant say they are super great sellers. 07 couture hung around on the site forever and there are tons os 06 items at my local cco store.

barbie and fafi provided a different look to the traditional packagin but kept us in the same price point-- and profit is ultimately what mac/ estee lauder is all about._

 
I'm confused. You lumped Barbie and Fafi together, but Barbie was imprinted and Fafi isn't. Not the same thing at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the point is that if MAC does decide to offer special packaging, it is a nice perk, if the packaging adds to the appeal of the product. Lure, Moonbathe and Barbie come to mind. In the case of the Fafi collection, because it isn't sturdy enough to withstand every day wear and tear for more than a couple of days, it actually detracts from the product's appeal. It’s a bit of a tease. Why not just skip it entirely, if it only serves to frustrate customers who purchased it?


----------



## Babylard (Feb 18, 2008)

Being new to MAC, I was very excited about FAFI and bought quite a few things.  I really like the products itself.  They are colours I do not have.  As for packaging, they are quite disapointing because I always thought of MAC as high-end quality products.  I like the non-sticker part of the packaging like the "MAC" word and the irridescent powder picture.  The sticker part however, I know it will peel off soon.  My Fun n Sexy sticker is starting to come off already.  It makes me sad because I treasure my MAC items.

I walked out with: 
Quad 2
Fun n Sexy lipstick
Utterly Frivolous Lipstick
Cult Fave Lipglass
Totally It Lipglass
Sassed Up Irredescent Powder
Hipness Blush

I will go back for paintpots, and maybe have a look see at hightop and maybe strawbaby again.  I also bought nib Quad 1 from a fellow Specktra gal who was selling it for US price which was still more than $10 cheaper than if I bought it in Canada.

I wasn't into makeup when Barbie was around, but the products were really nice.  I really like the beauty powders and eyeshadows.  I would have purchased springtime skipper and mothbrown and whatnot.  I like the idea of inprints and the packaging is real cute.  I have a sample compact of pearl sunshine beauty powder and its a staple for me.  I really wish I was around for Barbie.  

To me, Barbie and Fafi are totally different concepts.  The only thing that's comparable for me would be quality and the different colours each collection offer.  The stickers are indeed a turn off.  I don't see myself using up any products and B2M ing anything, so it does bother me.  However, I can see myself peeling them off and glueing them to a binder or something lol if they do come off.

In the end, the product goes on your face, not the stickers. lol.  I think its a matter of preference whether you are going to enjoy using the products or not and what colours you prefer.  If you don't like it, don't buy it!


----------



## SMMY (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_Being new to MAC, I was very excited about FAFI and bought quite a few things. I really like the products itself. They are colours I do not have. As for packaging, they are quite disapointing because I always thought of MAC as high-end quality products. I like the non-sticker part of the packaging like the "MAC" word and the irridescent powder picture. The sticker part however, I know it will peel off soon. My Fun n Sexy sticker is starting to come off already. It makes me sad because I treasure my MAC items.

I walked out with: 
Quad 2
Fun n Sexy lipstick
Utterly Frivolous Lipstick
Cult Fave Lipglass
Totally It Lipglass
Sassed Up Irredescent Powder
Hipness Blush

I will go back for paintpots, and maybe have a look see at hightop and maybe strawbaby again. I also bought nib Quad 1 from a fellow Specktra gal who was selling it for US price which was still more than $10 cheaper than if I bought it in Canada.

I wasn't into makeup when Barbie was around, but the products were really nice. I really like the beauty powders and eyeshadows. I would have purchased springtime skipper and mothbrown and whatnot. I like the idea of inprints and the packaging is real cute. I have a sample compact of pearl sunshine beauty powder and its a staple for me. I really wish I was around for Barbie. 

To me, Barbie and Fafi are totally different concepts. The only thing that's comparable for me would be quality and the different colours each collection offer. The stickers are indeed a turn off. I don't see myself using up any products and B2M ing anything, so it does bother me. However, I can see myself peeling them off and glueing them to a binder or something lol if they do come off.

In the end, the product goes on your face, not the stickers. lol. I think its a matter of preference whether you are going to enjoy using the products or not and what colours you prefer. If you don't like it, don't buy it!_

 

FYI: MAC is not high end makeup. It's mid end, like Urban Decay and Bourjois (at least in the states).


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 18, 2008)

The counter that I freelanced at this past weekend, blew out their Barbie numbers with Fafi. So many people came out for that. They had a really good time.


----------



## priss (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I'm confused. You lumped Barbie and Fafi together, but Barbie was imprinted and Fafi isn't. Not the same thing at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the point is that if MAC does decide to offer special packaging, it is a nice perk, if the packaging adds to the appeal of the product. Lure, Moonbathe and Barbie come to mind. In the case of the Fafi collection, because it isn't sturdy enough to withstand every day wear and tear for more than a couple of days, it actually detracts from the product's appeal. It’s a bit of a tease. Why not just skip it entirely, if it only serves to frustrate customers who purchased it?_

 
you are entitled to your point--- but it isnt mine. i lumped fafi and barbie in the same boat because mac did.  fafi was this years valentines launch preceeded by barbie, culture bloom, wing tips, etc.

i know the barbie product was imprinted.   what am i saying is that barbie products underwent one major change- the imprint. the containers themselves got the word mac screened on in white not the traditional black.  each barbie product that didnt get an imprint got a sticker type application to its packaging- the barbie beauty powders for example.  therefore the cost in packaging wasnt very much effected.  moonbathe, and every other LE with special packaging get one change- the color of the packaging (white for moonbathe, pink for heatherette, etc).

my point is that when we see upgrades in both product and packaging we also see an increase in price hence the couture collection.


the mac training guide clearly stated that sales are the number one goal.  we can be assured that if profit is the number one goal at counters then it is certainly the number one goal at corporate.  no mac product is what it used to be.  when i first got to mac in the early 90's you could drop a tube of lipstick 100 times before the top lost its ability to stay on.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's my take on the Barbie/Fafi discussion:

I'm not going to talk about stickers because it seems a lot of good points have been made towards the pros and cons on the use of stickers.  I'm strictly going to talk about colors/quality.

First and foremost, I definately liked the barbie shadows better.  To me, the colors seemed to show up better, not to mention they rereleased Moth Brown, a highly sought after eyeshadow before it was repromoted for Barbie. -barbie wins

As far as the lippies go, the only 2 Barbie ones I liked were Real Doll and Rockin Chick.  Personally, I like Fafi's Fun n Sexy much better than Rockin Chick.  It's not so bold, whereas I feel I can only wear Rockin Chick when I'm going out.  I didn't see anything like Real Doll from this collection, although Not So Innocent is almost as close to my heart as Real Doll.  My barbie sweetness lipglass kicks Sugar Trance's butt. (Sorry, but Sugar Trance does NOT show up on me!)  I do, however prefer Totally It to my beloved Malibu Barbie.  There was nothing like Cult Fave out with Barbie, and I'm in LOVE with this!-to me, it's a tie.

I think most will agree when I say the beauty powders beat Irredescent powders- Barbie wins for that.

Blushes- Although fashion frenzy is very similar to don't by shy, I feel more people will like hipness over the other blush that came out with barbie. JMO.-Fafi wins

PURPLE PAINT POT! Need I say more? -Fafi wins

Dolls-Fafi's are still on the site.  Barbie sold out in minutes.- Barbie wins.

 Total- Barbie 3   Fafi-2    Ties-1     To me, barbie wins. (Please note that these are just my own opinions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

The purple paint pot shows up NOT purple on me like at all. :/


----------



## Babylard (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_FYI: MAC is not high end makeup. It's mid end, like Urban Decay and Bourjois (at least in the states). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I live in Canada and MAC seems to be quite up there......... but a little more afordable and widely available than if I try to buy Dior, Benefit or Smashbox from Shopper's Drug Mart or something......... not to mention that Sephora has not quite expanded to Canada.  Smashbox is ridiculously expensive in Canada and it doesn't really appeal to me.  I have seen a few things from Benefit, but eh... the choices aren't quite there.

You ladies in the U.S. are so lucky, you have no idea.  Your opinion of high-end is different from mine because you ahve a much better selection.

Don't get me wrong.  I love Canada and I love my MAC.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The purple paint pot shows up NOT purple on me like at all. :/_

 
Oh BOO!  The MA at a counter had to use a lot to get it to show up purple on me. I mean, like a pretty purple, and not "I just got punched in the eye" purple.  Have you used a primer, or tried layering it? He layered mine.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Oh BOO!  The MA at a counter had to use a lot to get it to show up purple on me. I mean, like a pretty purple, and not "I just got punched in the eye" purple.  Have you used a primer, or tried layering it? He layered mine._

 
Looks like Constructivist on me. :/ Not really purple at all. 

Which, I guess, is fine because purples are not my best colors.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Looks like Constructivist on me. :/ Not really purple at all. 

Which, I guess, is fine because purples are not my best colors._

 
It's so funny to me how a color can show up so differently on people. I understand that since not everyone's skintone is the same, the colors will not look exactly the same, but sometimes the level of variance really surprises me.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_It's so funny to me how a color can show up so differently on people. I understand that since not everyone's skintone is the same, the colors will not look exactly the same, but sometimes the level of variance really surprises me._

 

haha i totally agree with you on that.  i thought the same about how ocre style is gorgeous on people, but looks like piss on me


----------



## priss (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_haha i totally agree with you on that.  i thought the same about how ocre style is gorgeous on people, but looks like piss on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey momma,

i agree with both you guys on that one.  and sometimes i struggle to even understand the color descriptions that mac give colors on the website.  my friends and i swear passionate e/s is hot pink and not red like the mac site says.


----------



## clamster (Feb 24, 2008)

I went to three MAC counters 10 days after release and Nice Vice, and the scarf were sold out at all of them. At bloomingdale's rollicklin, cash flow, quad 2 and 2 lipsticks were sold out. I have to say I like the FAFI collection more then the Barbie collection except for the dolls!! The FAFI dolls are SOOO SMALL.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 24, 2008)

Fafi, Barbie,etc...scare away older MAC fans with too much pink and blue.  That's the consenus with me and some of my local friends.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Feb 25, 2008)

The best thing about Fafi were the paintpots


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the best thing about Fafi was the scarf! I looooove mine. I won't even wear it to work cuz I don't want it to smell like food (even though I know that the smell will come out when washed).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Fafi, Barbie,etc...scare away older MAC fans with too much pink and blue.  That's the consenus with me and some of my local friends._

 
Blues I don't care for at all and pinks -- well, it depends on the pink. I'm not a fan of bubblegum pink, that's for sure, but I like nudey pinks and rosy pinks alot. As for this older MAC fan what really scared me away from Fafi was all the glitter.  I tried wearing High Top out to dinner last night and when all I was left with on my lips was blue glitter I felt like an idiot. Almost made my lips bleed trying to wipe it off with a cloth napkin, lol. I'm returning it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Blues I don't care for at all and pinks -- well, it depends on the pink. I'm not a fan of bubblegum pink, that's for sure, but I like nudey pinks and rosy pinks alot. As for this older MAC fan what really scared me away from Fafi was all the glitter. I tried wearing High Top out to dinner last night and when all I was left with on my lips was blue glitter I felt like an idiot. Almost made my lips bleed trying to wipe it off with a cloth napkin, lol. I'm returning it._

 
lol, i loved FAFI, though i only got Cash Flow p/p and High Top l/s. And i am in love with High Top, been wearing it everyday ever since I got it.


----------



## stv578 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Blues I don't care for at all and pinks -- well, it depends on the pink. I'm not a fan of bubblegum pink, that's for sure, but I like nudey pinks and rosy pinks alot. As for this older MAC fan what really scared me away from Fafi was all the glitter. I tried wearing High Top out to dinner last night and when all I was left with on my lips was blue glitter I felt like an idiot. Almost made my lips bleed trying to wipe it off with a cloth napkin, lol. I'm returning it._

 
Yep, the glitter really didn't appeal to me either, i tried fun n sexy and high top and they were both gritty and very drying.  Strangely though, the lipglasses weren't loaded with glitter, which was nice.

Overall though, i was pleased with this collection and bought a whole lot more of it than i did with Barbie.  But the lipsticks from BLM were much better imo.   I do think though that the Barbie stuff sold out quicker in general.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm comparing Barbie and Fafi's success....I'm not quite sure. For Barbie the actual makeup was really nice, but i didn't care much for the Barbie doll. For Fafi I thought the makeup was awful, but i adore the dolls and shirts....So in terms of makeup Barbie was much better; in terms of non-makeup Fafi was better...IMO


----------



## artificial (Mar 8, 2008)

Boo to the stickers..  But I'm absolutely in love with the Fashion Frenzy blush and Nice Vice.  Disappointed in the quad, because I don't _want_ four colours, I only want to get my hands on the green one - therefore, I won't be buying it.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought from both lines.  I prefer Fafi because I like warmer colours and the Barbie pinks were a bit cool.

Simple as that for me.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a lot to say. I'd like to quote a few people but that'd take up too much space LOL.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_ MAC's strength lies in it's huge range of colors and products that keeps bringing some of us back to the Church of MAC, even when we have lost the faith and strayed to NARS, Chanel and other brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree 100%. This is what Fafi was for me. The past year and a half I really haven't been into MAC. I became a mark representative and fell in love with mark (minus the eye shadows). So a lot of things I would normally buy of MAC, I'd get mark. Plus the collections just weren't doing it for me. Then Fafi came along and I fell in love AGAIN! I told my friend this earlier. I was like "I've been doing sooo good. I barely bought a thing of MAC unless it was "necessary" and than Fafi came." Now I want ALL the new blushes, the Heatherette stuff, etc. Fafi reintroduced me to MAC (and my friends already thought I was crazy for the amount of MAC I owned LMAO). So I'm thankful for it. Strawbaby is the BEST lipstick I have ever bought. I tried to buy back ups but it was already sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, so this is how I see it. 

OF COURSE Barbie was going to sell more. It's Barbie. To me, that's a no-brainer. EVERYBODY knows Barbie. People would buy it JUST because of that fact. Even if everyone LOVED the Fafi colors way more than Barbie, and it was just the BEST collection of LIFE, Barbie still would sell more.

1. Marketing
With Fafi a friend of mine bought a few products just because she thought the packaging was cute. Not because she loves makeup, but because of the packaging. She even admitted to me that she didn't plan to wear any of it, and I believe her. She never wears any of the makeup I *make* her buy LOL. So I believe the same thing happened with Barbie. People were like "Oooh Barbie, pretty! I want it!" So Barbie already won here because she's more well-known. 

I also think they spent more on packaging and marketing on Barbie because, hey, it's Barbie. When Barbie was coming out I saw it all over the place. It wasn't only makeup people talking about it, but Barbie collectors, and everyone in between. 

I think it's just like the music business. Some people are marketed more because they think that particular person will sell more. Or has more potential. So they get the "better"/more expensive producers, song writers, etc. 

2. People love Barbie
For the Barbie lovers, they bought it only because of Barbie (and if they love makeup, then this was their plus). Yeah, the $40 Barbie dolls sold out faster than the $9 Fafi dolls but people collect Barbies. Tons of people. How many people you know collect Fafi dolls? How many people do you know even know WHO Fafi is? (actually, I don't know anyone who collects Barbie's, but you get my point LOL). Barbie wins again.

I agree the sticker sliding off my Strawbaby is a bit disappointing but honestly, who cares? Or at least I don't. Sooner or later my lipstick will be all used up, out of sight, in a bin waiting to be returned for Back2Mac. And I'm pretty sure they had a "good reason" for putting stickers. Whatever that was.


----------

